# Tahoe Advice for Early February - Best Terrain / Freeride



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've searched the forum for info on Tahoe and found some good stuff, but I'm posting this thread to get advice specific to my upcoming trip.

*Trip Details:*
- 5 guys: 1 intermediate and 4 advanced
- Staying in a condo in Stateline. Down the hill from Heavenly, close to the casinos
- Riding Thursday through Tuesday (might take Sunday off if the Seahawks make the SB)
- Renting an SUV so we'll be willing to drive for the best snow/terrain

*What we're looking for:*
- We like freeride, off-piste type of riding 
- We'll seek powder each morning over anything else (who doesn't, right?)
- natural jumps/drops and interesting terrain to explore
- We only hit the park for jumps when snow conditions aren't great

Our destination each day will always focus on the best/most snow, but all things being equal, what mountains should we target?

We're close to Heavenly so I'm sure we'll do that at least once. I've been to Kirkwood twice (a long time ago though) and like the terrain and have heard it tends to get more snow (love that if true). 

Any thoughts/opinions/expert advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

If you want your best bang for buck, I'd recommend getting a Sierra Value Pass. It's $279, you get Sun-Fri access at Sierra plus two days Sun-Fri at Squaw or Alpine. Unbeatable value if you guys are serious about riding 5-6 days. Do something like 2 days at Squaw, 3 days at Sierra, plus one floater on Saturday. Alternatively you can pay $409 for the unlimited pass, which gets you Saturdays at Sierra and 4 days at Squaw/Alpine.

If diversity's the objective and money's no object, I would hit Kirkwood, Squaw, Heavenly (mostly because it's close and for view), and maybe Mt. Rose or Sierra or Sugar Bowl.

Kirkwood is my favorite Tahoe resort. It's about an hour's drive from Stateline but 100% the place you want to be on a pow day south of the lake. Go up 6 and traverse looker's right / rider's left as far as you can and drop, or lap 10 or 4 (backside). You may need to ditch your intermediate buddy or he'll have to step his game up depending on whether intermediate means "can ride competently with proper technique" or "can make it down groomers". Kirkwood's no joke and you don't want to be baby sitting anyone. Biggest problem at Kirkwood is the lifts are slow and old. 6 is fast, 10 can be a nightmare. Don't remember 4 too well, haven't jumped on it in a few years.

Also close, Sierra has some great stuff through the gates if it's puking snow. Not as familiar with the mountain but I've had some really, really fun days there.

If snow's not great, Heavenly a good option. Great views and super convenient for you guys. Best grooming on south side. It is huge, but a lot of that is traverses. Not a huge fan, but only been there a couple times and don't know where the goods are.

If the snow really sucks or it's windy, you probably want to hit Northstar. Low snow because it has GREAT snow making and grooming, plus best park in Tahoe. Storming because it has the best wind protection in Tahoe. If you end up here and snow seems ok, hit Lookout Mountain. It's only accessible by tow-rope. GREAT terrain but it's low elevation, so snow quality can be sketchy. Northstar has relatively small pitch but can be fun if you hit it on a random Monday with no one on the mountain.

Squaw is a ton of fun. Top of the peaks to cruising down mountain run is the longest continuous run you can do in Tahoe. Fast lifts, good terrain, ok terrain parks. Kind of a good in-between no-frills Kirkwood and very commercialized Northstar. I haven't ridden Alpine as much, not as big a fan but I've never ridden with someone who really knew the hill and only put may 2-3 days there.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Also, check out https://opensnow.com/dailysnow/tahoe. It'll tell you where most snow is projected and where most has fallen in recent storms.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Best advice is avoid Heavenly. It does not offer anything like what you want. If there's fresh snow ride Squaw Alpine or Kirkwood. I've ridden every resort in the Tahoe region and Squaw is by far my favorite. Homewood is also a fun cheaper option. Since you've been to Kirkwood you kinda know the terrain. Plenty of hiking options there and Squaw.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the great advice!

So, what I'm gathering so far....
- Kirkwood for sure
- Squaw for sure
- Heavenly only because it's close - I've heard mixed reviews on Heavenly. Some people say it's a must and other say it sucks. What's the deal? Is it just high-end with nice views so weekend warriors and groomer lovers think it's great, but snowboarders that like good terrain think it's boring?
- Sierra, Mt. Rose, Sugar Bowl - I haven't heard much about these other than the little bit of info the first replier gave. 

Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## Don Nabhan (Jan 10, 2011)

KIRKWOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Heavenly is kinda flat, but you can find some awesome tree runs!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Best advice is avoid Heavenly. It does not offer anything like what you want. If there's fresh snow ride Squaw Alpine or Kirkwood. I've ridden every resort in the Tahoe region and Squaw is by far my favorite. Homewood is also a fun cheaper option. Since you've been to Kirkwood you kinda know the terrain. Plenty of hiking options there and Squaw.


I was going to say the same thing. Your first mistake is staying at Heavenly.

Drive up to Tahoe City and hit Homewood, and Squaw, or drive out to Kirkwood. Everything you're looking for, without having to be at Heavenly.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Your first mistake is staying at Heavenly.
> 
> Drive up to Tahoe City and hit Homewood, and Squaw, or drive out to Kirkwood. Everything you're looking for, without having to be at Heavenly.


Ha! We're not staying at Heavenly, but a condo near heavenly but walking distance from the casinos. The real reason we staying in this condo is because I have a hookup and it costs only $150 for the whole week.

This is the first time I've heard Homewood...what's the scoop there? Their website says "our trademark hidden powder stashes" which sounds nice...hopefully we can find them...


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

schmitty34 said:


> Ha! We're not staying at Heavenly, but a condo near heavenly but walking distance from the casinos. The real reason we staying in this condo is because I have a hookup and it costs only $150 for the whole week.
> 
> This is the first time I've heard Homewood...what's the scoop there? Their website says "our trademark hidden powder stashes" which sounds nice...hopefully we can find them...


Homewood is the secret gem of Tahoe. LOTS of tree runs, some of the steepest shit this side of Kirkwood (but you have to hike to it). In fact, Homewood only has two green trails, which are actually blues, but they label them green so that people think they can get back to the base lodges. You can drop into the trees almost anyplace. And the views of the lake are second to none. Really...there are trails where you swear you're going to ride right down into the lake. 

And with a trail named "Glory Hole," how can you go wrong?

Plus, it's right near Squaw, Alpine, and easy access to Mt. Rose and Sugarbowl. Down in South Lake you're pretty much stuck with Heavenly, or a long drive up north. Tahoe City is such an awesome, mellow California vibe. Heavenly is a casino tourist hell-hole. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> Homewood is the secret gem of Tahoe. LOTS of tree runs, some of the steepest shit this side of Kirkwood (but you have to hike to it). In fact, Homewood only has two green trails, which are actually blues, but they label them green so that people think they can get back to the base lodges. You can drop into the trees almost anyplace. And the views of the lake are second to none. Really...there are trails where you swear you're going to ride right down into the lake.
> 
> And with a trail named "Glory Hole," how can you go wrong?
> 
> Plus, it's right near Squaw, Alpine, and easy access to Mt. Rose and Sugarbowl. Down in South Lake you're pretty much stuck with Heavenly, or a long drive up north. Tahoe City is such an awesome, mellow California vibe. Heavenly is a casino tourist hell-hole. But that's just my opinion.


Nice, I like what I hear about Homewood. Thanks for the inside scoop.

We're just using Stateline as our cheap home base and plan to drive to where the best riding/snow is. We are all in our early to mid-thirties (some married) so nightlife isn't a big factor for us. The trip is about riding and probably drinking a lot of beer and whiskey at the condo while we rest our old legs for the next day's powder.

I appreciate the advice, I'll definitely look into Homewood.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

I prefer kirkwood over everything else in tahoe for terrain BUT Heavenly is convenient depending on whether or not you have a car(there's also a shuttle from South lake that will take you to kirkwood for cheap)

Heavenly has some really solid tree runs on a pow day that are off the beaten path if you know where to go.....


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Reading over your responses, I'd recommend nailing Kirkwood over and over unless it hasn't snowed. It's close enough and has fabulous terrain. Enough you won't get bored riding multiple days.

If snow's good and you want to venture out, hit Squaw.

If the snow sucks or it's windy, go to Northstar.


----------

